# Front Page News-Midland (MI) Daily News



## ruffian (Aug 14, 2008)

This was the front page news yesterday

http://ourmidland.com/articles/2008/08/14/...ews/1214259.txt


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 14, 2008)

Becky and Jim are wonderful people inside the show ring and out. I love to watch them both show. Great article thanks for sharing.


----------



## strass (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 14, 2008)

That is really neat, I always love watching Jim and Becky in the ring and I am particularly fond of a certain grey michigan stallion ...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 14, 2008)

YAY Jim and Becky




They are both wonderful people.





P.S. Dana...it's Midland, MI not Midland (MI)



I see you've become lax since retirement.


----------



## crponies (Aug 14, 2008)

That is so neat to see our favorite breeds showcased like that. It sounds like Jim and Becky are wonderful people.


----------



## afoulk (Aug 15, 2008)

How nice to see something positive on the front page. A great promotionial tool also. Congratulations to Jim and Becky. A very talented couple.

Arlene


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2008)

Very neat article!!! Way to go, Jim and Becky


----------



## ruffian (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, it's nice when people get what they deserve.

As for YOU, Miss Sheryl, proper etiquette in this case is that since I was pointing out that it was Midland, MICHIGAN, not as some may assume Midland, TEXAS, it was clearly in the correct grammar to place the useful but not important to the main story identification of the state in parenthesis, or in this case, putting it as (MI) as opposed to , MI, which in many cases would be grammatically correct but is superfluous in this case. Thank you for your attention to detail.





JUST because since I've retired I can't remember what day it is doesn't mean I'm clearly loony!!!



:wink


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 15, 2008)

ruffian said:


> Yes, it's nice when people get what they deserve.
> As for YOU, Miss Sheryl, proper etiquette in this case is that since I was pointing out that it was Midland, MICHIGAN, not as some may assume Midland, TEXAS, it was clearly in the correct grammar to place the useful but not important to the main story identification of the state in parenthesis, or in this case, putting it as (MI) as opposed to , MI, which in many cases would be grammatically correct but is superfluous in this case. Thank you for your attention to detail.
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah, whatever. Nat'ls is gonna be a blast.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 15, 2008)

How absoultely wonderful! I love watching Jim and Becky in the ring. Jim is just a down right hoot to show against and show under. And well, Becky....is gorgeous and I love watching her in her driving classes. The perfect example of class and elegance!

What a cool thing to be in the local paper!


----------

